# dvd player in minivan????



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Thought this was a general parenting/mama/dada personal preference type ?...

We are in the process of the "minivan transition"...i am doing my research on the honda vs the toyota, new vs used...

For those of you who have dvd players in your cars or minivans...can you tell me what you like or hate about it? And more specifically, do you have one on the back of the seat in front of your LO or do you have the kind coming down from the ceiling? Do you have something that came with your vehicle or did you add it on aftermarket?

Are there any safety issues with one on the back of the seat?

Can you tell me about logistics? Like when you are driving & your LOs are watching something, can you & DH truly listen to your own thing upfront without any issues? If my DD1 wants to listen to one of her kids music cds, but we can't take it anymore-can she listen to it in the back out of the dvd player while we listen to our own music upfront?

Sorry if this seems like silly stuff to ask-we have no experience with this stuff yet!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

We have a vehicle with a built-in overhead DVD player, and we've also owned the kinds that have two screens to strap onto the back of the headrests. We only watch movies for long road trips (and actually, our last one to CA we didn't even bring any DVD's).

You can use headphones if you want to be able to hear music in the front. I guess it depends on where the sound comes out - ie separate speakers or from the stereo. If you have an ipod in the front, then that won't matter as much. Ours can run through either way, I believe - but we usually just talk or listen to what the kids are watching.

Safety-wise, I'm sure the factory installed ones are crash tested - but the strap-on ones are not and would be a projectile in an accident.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Mine is a built in that pops up between the front seats. There are headphone jacks so that he can listen on headphones or through the general speakers. He usually uses the headphones so the adult(s) can talk or listen to the radio or whatever.

I never ever thought I wanted one and almost didn't order it as an option. DH talked me into it. I am SO glad. So glad. It makes car trips so much easier on all of us.


----------



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

Just for another perspective, we purchased a used mini van about 2 weeks ago. I specially did NOT want one with a built-in dvd player. In my mind it is one more thing that would break, my kids (7 and 3) already fight over what movie to watch on long trips, and I believe that my kids (esp. my son) would ask for it to be on all.the.time. The last one was the deciding factor for me. I drive my son to and from school each day, 1/2 hour one way. Having a tv on that much is unacceptable to me. Yes, I could just say no, but I would be saying no A LOT (my child is very determined). Not worth the battle.

It seemed to us that the entertainment package added about $1000 to the cost of the vehicle. Hand helds are far less.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

My nieces and nephews have this and I think it turns them into zombies. You can't point out cows, cemeteries, bridges or any other point of interest because they are watching Nemo for the 456th time.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I guess it depends on the kids (mine don't care about it - except for long, long trips when we make them stare at it -







to get them to stop fighting). They also don't watch much TV at home b/c we don't have cable, PBS, or a DVD player - so that leaves adult shows, which the younger three don't care about.

Now, computers and video games are a different story... which reminds me, they do watch shows via netflix - but they don't ask to watch anything in the car.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

We have the kind that drops down from above.

For the most part, it's just our back up on long car trips. She has a doctor that's about two and a half hours away. She usually doesn't ask for it on the way there, but on the way home I'm glad we have it. It usually gets us through the last long 45 minute stretch. It's also been useful on really long car trips to the mountains (ten hours) and beach (eight hours).

They seem to come in most mini vans and SUVs so I know a lot of people who have them. For the most part we all seem to be using them the same way - on long trips. I guess when you first get one the novelty factor may cause your kids to ask for it a lot, but I bet that wears off fast. For the most part, my daughter would rather talk to us (and talk and talk and talk) and it's only when she's really tired or we've been in the car for AGES that she asks for it. Although I guess every kid is different.


----------



## hergrace (Oct 9, 2003)

We did not get the built in player when we bought our van and I am glad. We actually have to take the player to the car if we want to use it so it isn't there unless we have a several hour drive. It would be too easy to turn it on for some peace if the little ones were demanding it and it lived in the car.

We give DS1 a handheld player with headphones in the middle row and DD, DS2 and DS3 are in the back row with a screen with speaker that we have wired to a player in the front console. That way, DS1 doesn't have to watch a "baby" movie.

With the speaker on in the back row, DH and I can have a conversation if we are both in the front row, but we can't really listen to our own thing.

I love having it with a car full of toddlers and preschoolers. It makes it possible for us to do the 6-hour drive to visit my parents and come back after a long weekend without feeling totally drained. Now that DS1 is older, I would like to wean him off it completely, but I think it is a losing battle (short of breaking the player), but we do limit him to one movie on a 6-hour drive.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

We ended up getting the strap on ones for our minivan that have headphone jacks. About once a year we make an 18 hour drive (one way) to see family and three to four times a year we make a 10 hour drive (one way) to see family. Those are the only times we use them and they are SO worth it. They are only used for those trips and trust me, they are worth their weight in gold to us.

My children understand that we don't watch them at any other times and really look forward to the trips so that they can. They don't watch movies the entire time (we play plenty of I-Spy) and get tons of enjoyment out of the natural scenery.

I would not have gotten them if we didn't have such long drives. In fact, I resisted getting them for the longest time, silly me, but we have benefited greatly from them.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My little zombies...er, children...love it for long trips. We see no point in causing us all to suffer while we drive 6 hours one way every 8 weeks. We have the overhead one that the older two watch and then the little one has her own personal one because there is no way you are going to get a 7/9 year old and a 4 year old to want to watch the same thing. The overhead one is not working right now so instead of replacing it we are probably going to get two more portable units which will be much cheaper and then they can all watch their own thing. Pointing at cows is nice and all but after 6 hours of cows...not so interesting anymore.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Thx for all the feedback. I am not looking to turn on a movie everytime we get into the car. And yes, we talk in the car (i wonder how such a little mouth can talk sooo much!) lol, we look at things outside, we sing songs ALL THE TIME (mommy sing, mommy sing!) But I would like some of our several times a week hour long trips to have a backup for when I need it. But I know it will also require me saying no often too...which is tough.

Ideally-a movie once in awhile is great. What would really be the BOMB is dd1 being able to listen to her own music at times. maybe what i really need to be looking into are one of those toddler mp3 players...

For those who mentioned handheld or portable dvd units-when you use them, do you actually just have your LO hold the unit?

The drop down or back of the seat units are a problem for younger kids if you keep them rear facing as long as they are supposed to be. But hand held can be dangerous in a crash PLUS if they drop it, who picks it up if DH isn't in the car too?


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

The one my 4 year old uses is attached to the back of the driver's seat. I don't really see what the issue is with having to say no. That worry confuses me. My kids get told no about things, and they don't always get what they want. They were told from day 1 that the tv was only for long trips. Yes the 4 year old will occasionally whine to watch something and I will just respond, "No, only for long trips" and she drops it. There is nothing wrong with saying no to your kids, they need limits, as we all do.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

We have/had one (it broke about 2 years ago) of the built in ones. We only used it for long road trips. It was one that popped down, and my kids were all rear-facing and would just tip their heads and look up at it.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm researching a van too. I don't think I'll be getting one. So far my guys are pretty good long distance travelers so I'm not going to get one while they are. We have a portable one that we use on planes-though my kids just pass out the minute we get on one anyhow. If the time comes though, where they're not road warriors, I might consider one that you strap in, they seem a lot cheaper than the built in ones to boot.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
My nieces and nephews have this and I think it turns them into zombies. You can't point out cows, cemeteries, bridges or any other point of interest because they are watching Nemo for the 456th time.

This is exactly how we feel about them. Although I wil conceded that after listening to dd1 talk for 2.hours.straight.







and ask why every 3 minutes, I can understand why people have them.







But for us they are a no.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

i bought a new honda pilot 6 mos ago and got every option except the RES. we're taking a looong roadtrip next month with 4 kids and if they get antsy we'll have 3 laptops in the car for them to watch a movie, yes, i know they will be projectiles, but honestly i'm not that worried about it bc it will just be for 90 mins going and 90 mins coming. we have way too much fun just laughing and talking on road trips.


----------



## mama1803 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
My nieces and nephews have this and I think it turns them into zombies. You can't point out cows, cemeteries, bridges or any other point of interest because they are watching Nemo for the 456th time.

This is exactly why we were adament about not having T.V. in the car. We take some really long trips and my kids are used to reading, playing games, napping and taking in the sights. Because we take such long trips having a T.V. in the car would be way too much viewing time than what I'm comfortable with. With my kids, the arguing over what to watch and wanting to watch more would be more annoying than "are we there yet?"


----------



## cjam (Mar 28, 2010)

We have an after market one that we use for long trips only. By long, I mean greater than 3 hours. It's the only way that my kids (3 & 5) can survive the 8 hour trip to grandma's house. I'm glad that we can completely remove it from the car because if it's in the car, the kids will bug to watch it. Yeah, I can say no, but it makes my life simpler if the DVD player is packed in a box in the basement instead of in their face.


----------



## hergrace (Oct 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
. I don't really see what the issue is with having to say no. That worry confuses me. My kids get told no about things, and they don't always get what they want.

It's not that I don't say no to my kids. It is just easier on me not to have to. When I am tired and cranky and my willpower is in short supply, I prefer not to have the easy out of turning on a video available.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hergrace* 
It's not that I don't say no to my kids. It is just easier on me not to have to. When I am tired and cranky and my willpower is in short supply, I prefer not to have the easy out of turning on a video available.

Well, personally I love the easy out of turning on a video.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I don't really see what the issue is with having to say no. That worry confuses me. My kids get told no about things, and they don't always get what they want.

I think it's a cost/ benefit thing. The point of the DVD player is (let's be honest) to make life easier for the driver by keeping the kids from complaining. If the kids are going to complain a lot about not being able to watch it on short trips, it defeats the purpose.

I'd love to have one, myself! Maybe some day.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

well...we discussed it more last night & decided we aren't going to go with one built in the car unless the exact used vehicle we get the best deal on has it-which I doubt will happen-it seems there is quite a mark up for vans that have the RES.

probably not a popular decision here but we did decide on something we think will work for us better...we like the idea of letting her play with an ipod when a car trip gets to be too much. plus we can bring it on the plane since we have to fly to visit dhs grandparents a couple times a year. we have 1000's of family pics on there, can put some music on it just for her, a couple movies etc. we have small portable speakers but are also going to look for those toddler headphones that also noise cancel for on planes.

this case might also work well for us...although we think dhs ipod touch might be easier for her to use. we will have to try out both our ipods to see
http://ifrogz.com/tadpole/

if we find we need something when kids are older or we have an extra long trip coming, we can always put our little portable one in there.

i'm telling you though...if i have to sing Part of your World from The Little Mermaid soundtrack one more time...







jk. i used to sing in a band so i secretly love the attention my 2.5 year old gives me when i sing in the car. lol. can't wait till it's grateful dead, neil young, david gray, natalie merchant etc that she is begging me to sing for her...


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I think an ipod touch is a great idea. It would allow for way more entertainment than just the movies you can download. There are tons of apps for kids games and educational activities, plus books to either read or have read to them, music, etc.

When we found out it would be like $1k to have a DVD system installed in a vehicle w/o one I was totally saying we could buy all four kids an ipod touch for that amount - and it would be a much better investment. They love my iphone, and I wish we had bought the ipod touches instead of nintendo DSi game systems.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

I know-i can't believe how expensive the dvd players built in really are. and dd1 does love our iphones. she LOVES flipping through all the pictures i keep on mine and that does keep her busy when we are running errands.

and i like that there are some really educational apps. ultimately-it could be something that grows with her needs.

would you do headphones that are made for a toddler or would you attach little portable speakers to it?


----------



## Lady Mayapple (Apr 26, 2010)

We are also in the process of looking at minivans, and a DVD player will definitely be something we'll consider, factory or otherwise. Flying for travel is not an option for us, and the way airlines treat families I wouldn't get on a plane even if it was free. Still, the kids are getting older and we would really like to start going places and not being restricted by distance. We've only ever taken them on a 2 hour trip, and by the end of it they were whining and complaining and it was generally miserable-not good. It would also be nice for DH and I to be able to have conversations and listen to our music without constant interruption.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

hehe my dd loves dh's ipod. she asks for "daddy's music" i also put a few old cartoons on there for her. i also added some music just for her.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
I think it's a cost/ benefit thing. The point of the DVD player is (let's be honest) to make life easier for the driver by keeping the kids from complaining. If the kids are going to complain a lot about not being able to watch it on short trips, it defeats the purpose.

I'd love to have one, myself! Maybe some day.

I know this is an old thread, but since it's already been brought up to the top... I don't have a DVD player in the car so I don't have to hear my kids complain, I have a DVD player in my car so my kids aren't miserable in the car.







My 5yo has always hated the car, he literally screamed every time we were in it until he was 2+. He is still not the best traveler, and we drive a lot so the DVD player helps him forget how much he hates the car. I have certainly done the 10 hour trip back home with no DVD player but my kids are much happier with it!


----------



## QuestionGal (Feb 19, 2006)

We bought a used Sienna last year...with the overhead DVD player. That was a requirement for me. We take 4-6 road trips each year and have loved having it. The player stays closed unless we will be on the road for more than an hour. (in which case we aren't on the road for more than an hour unless we'll be on the road for a minimum of 4). It doesn't turn DS into a zombie. we drove 4 1/2 hours yesterday and with the exception of the time when he was napping he continued to point out EVERY SINGLE Semi-truck, horse, cow, chicken, etc on the way.

It came with two wireless headsets but I prefer to use the corded "child size" headphones that I bought at BestBuy. They plug into the side of the machine, I can control the volume level and they stay on his head better (the wireless ones are made for larger heads and keep sliding off).

If DS is wearing headphones then DH & I can listen to the radio or whatever in the front seat. If no headphones then we all get to listen to the DVD over the car speakers (or he has to watch it with no sound)

Our van also has the navigation system and there is some way to get the DVD to show up on the navigation screen in the front seat (and you can skip forwards/backwards using the front panel controls) but I can't seem to figure it out consistently. But it does come with a remote control so you can control the DVD from the front seat.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We don't have a built in dvd player, but we do have a portable one we bring on long trips. We recently drove 26 hours (one way) with our 2 kids and that dvd player was awesome. I don't know that I'd want a built in one that was availabe every time they got in the car, but I do like having one for really long trips.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

We also opted NOT to have a built in. To me that would defeat the purpose of road trips as a time for silence, family conversation, interaction with siblings. The whole 'just say no' thing wouldn't work here as my kids would whine us to death if we had a built in. I'd get mad, yell at them, they'd get upset...don't want to have to deal with that every time I got into the car, even for short trips to the grocery store.

We DO have a portable one for select (boringly long) roadtrips, plane flights and waits. We take ferries where I live and there are often sailing waits (2+ hrs). 2 kids stuck in a van is not fair or fun. It was a godsend. I use the player sparingly.


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellen Griswold* 
Just for another perspective, we purchased a used mini van about 2 weeks ago. I specially did NOT want one with a built-in dvd player. In my mind it is one more thing that would break, my kids (7 and 3) already fight over what movie to watch on long trips, and I believe that my kids (esp. my son) would ask for it to be on all.the.time. The last one was the deciding factor for me. I drive my son to and from school each day, 1/2 hour one way. Having a tv on that much is unacceptable to me. Yes, I could just say no, but I would be saying no A LOT (my child is very determined). Not worth the battle.

It seemed to us that the entertainment package added about $1000 to the cost of the vehicle. Hand helds are far less.

This was true for us.

We had a built in dvd player in our Toyota and at first, it was just a rare thing and for trips. Gradually, my kids got more obsessed and wanted to watch it to and from school. Yes, I said no, but it was such a hassle and created such a negative experience everyday that I was ready to hit the thing with a sledge hammer. When we recently got our new van (a Honda), dh asked if I wanted the dvd player (I think the whole entertainment package was over $3000), and I said no.

It's been the best decision for us. We've also taken several long road trips, but now they listen to books on tape and play games, sing songs, etc. They don't even miss the TV (now that the zombies have gotten through their withdrawals, lol).

So, it worked well for us.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

another perspective -- my kids are now 12 and 13. We got a mini van with a drop down video when they were still a new concept, back before DVDs were invented! I was doing uber long road trips, often without my husband, and it made them so much easier and more pleasant for the kids and I.

As my kids got older, they had less and less desire to watch videos (and eventually DVDs!) in the car. Now they would rather listen to a book on tape; the complete Harry Potter series is our all time favorite.

However, when they were 2 and 3 and far too young to care about novels, the video player got us through some great trips to see relatives who lived cross country.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

We have one and it hasnt caused problems. Dd uses it when she gets bored on long trips, but she often wants to talk to us or look at scenery. She doesn't seem interested in them just around town generally, but on the other hand she occasionally wants to watch something around town. I remember how devestatingly bored I used to get on road trips, and I didn't want her to feel that, and I'm glad we got it. She certainly isn't a zombie.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
My little zombies...er, children...love it for long trips. We see no point in causing us all to suffer while we drive 6 hours one way every 8 weeks. We have the overhead one that the older two watch and then the little one has her own personal one because there is no way you are going to get a 7/9 year old and a 4 year old to want to watch the same thing. The overhead one is not working right now so instead of replacing it we are probably going to get two more portable units which will be much cheaper and then they can all watch their own thing. Pointing at cows is nice and all but after 6 hours of cows...not so interesting anymore.









LOL your post made me chuckle. We do a 8-10hr drive (one way)-then back aain 5-10days later every 2-3weeks. So we are on the road a lot. As much as I love the drive from Toronto to Northern Ontario....there is only so many times you can point out the animals/fields etc....the greenbelt is great as we can point out the changes each time....but other than that....In my car we have DVD screens built into the headrests and they are so worth it. He doesn't watch it the whole trip but it is good for passing time. When he watches his show hubby and I get a chance for a good chat (and often DS ends up napping through the movie anyway)


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
I think it's a cost/ benefit thing. The point of the DVD player is (let's be honest) to make life easier for the driver by keeping the kids from complaining. If the kids are going to complain a lot about not being able to watch it on short trips, it defeats the purpose.











That's why we don't have one. For really long trips, I'd just pack a portable DVD player if I thought we'd need it.

I did a 5-hours-one-way trip with all three kiddos last month. Amazingly, we did it the old fashioned way- plently of sleeping, storytelling, arguing, and playing the ABC Game. Their behavior exceeded my expectations. DD1 did throw a book at DS's head at one point, though.


----------



## Charrey (Jul 27, 2010)

We bought a used minivan that just happened to have the CD player that pops down from the ceiling right behind the front seats. The only downfall is that at first my son asked to watch it every single trip we took, but I only allow it on long road trips. It has only been used 2-3 times in the 9 months I've used it. It's been so long I think he has forgotten about it actually lol. But for those long trips they are WONDERFUL!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
Well, personally I love the easy out of turning on a video.

















I agree. We have one and I always request one when we get a different van/SUV. It is a limited use item for me. I use it for car trips, I have been on trips with other families where the kids hung out in their seats, looked out the window, napped... my kids have never ever been fond of the car and even a simple 1.5 hour trip is horrid. There is also when I am stuck waiting in the car somewhere for my oldest for an extended amount of time, it is snowing, and I have a melting, screaming 3 year who is getting ready to wake up the baby, you bet the DVD goes in then! I prefer the drop down ones but while months might go by without me using it, when I want to use I what to use it right then. Sure my kids ask to use it more often but they get told it is a special event item only.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissMaegie'sMama* 
I did a 5-hours-one-way trip with all three kiddos last month. Amazingly, we did it the old fashioned way-









A 5 hour trip isn't a long one.









And if both parents were in the car, then you had one parent just to entertain kids.


----------

